# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Anyone else tried Dreamer's Blend tea/smoke?

## Enlightenment

I ordered some from Shaman's Garden and it arrived yesterday. I tried it last night and though it didn't make me lucid I had some of the most vivid dreams  :smiley:  I'll definitely be trying again with this stuff as it looks promising... the more vivid my dreams the more chance I have of becoming lucid.

Anyone else tried it? If so what's your experience with it?

Oh I forgot to say, it's the most foul tasting stuff I've ever tried and this is coming from someone who drinks herbal teas all the time i.e. Mugwort, Valerian Root, Damiana, etc. Those have NOTHING on this stuff. It seriously tastes like poison, to the point where I took a sip and spat it straight back out as I thought they must have packed the wrong herbs and gave me something poisonous by mistake (that's how bad it was - really offensive to the body). It's just a good job I'm a smoker because I threw the tea away and rolled a fat one with it  ::D:  2 joints later and I went to bed and had some crazy vivid dreams.
So yeah, just warning you regarding the taste lol. It's so much better if you smoke it. Saying that though some of you may be able to drink the stuff...

----------


## Enlightenment

Wow, surely another fellow lucid dreamer has tried Dreamer's Blend tea/smoke before, no? This stuff is known for its lucid dreaming properties and it's especially formulted for lucid dreaming purposes. I surprised no one else has given it a shot  :Eek: 

*AN UPDATE:*

I tried it again and I had a very brief LD  ::D:  I smoked 2 joints (small rizla paper, not large) before going to bed and I had the most vivid dreams once again. After which I woke-up and wrote what I could about them in my dream journal. I then went back to sleep and had a LD straight away. I was hanging out my bedroom window when I suddenly thought, "hey, what am I doing about to jump out of my window." That's when I realised, I'm dreaming  :smiley:  Knowing that I jumped straight out of the window which was the coolest feeling. However, as soon as I hit the floor I instantly woke-up.

I will definitely be experimenting with Dreamer's Blend again, very soon  :smiley:

----------


## lucid4sho

whats the active ingredients

----------


## hostetjm

How much of the blend did you get and for how much, if you don't me asking? Is the smoke smooth?

----------


## Minow267

hey mate can you post a link from where you got those herbs? Also does this herb give you any kind of high when you smoke it? I personally smoke weed once in a while... but weed does not help me with getting lucid dreams. It makes it harder for me. So I need something that will make my dreams more vivid, but not make my mind lose focus.

----------


## Enlightenment

> whats the active ingredients



According to Shaman's Garden some of the ingredients are kept secret but the ones they do mention are, organically crafted Calea Zacatechichi (used by Mazatec shamans to induce vivid dreams), a rare African Dream Herb, Blue Vervain (used by Pawnee Indians), as well as Wild Lettuce (well-known dreaming aid). California Poppy is added to aid in ensuring restful sleep.

----------


## Enlightenment

> How much of the blend did you get and for how much, if you don't me asking? Is the smoke smooth?



1oz for $8.99 which is around £5.00 from where I'm from (I think)  :smiley: 

The smoke is not the greatest taste but it's easily smokeable, and yes, it's smooth and not harsh on the throat.

----------


## Enlightenment

> hey mate can you post a link from where you got those herbs? Also does this herb give you any kind of high when you smoke it? I personally smoke weed once in a while... but weed does not help me with getting lucid dreams. It makes it harder for me. So I need something that will make my dreams more vivid, but not make my mind lose focus.



I'm unsure if I'm allowed to post a link but if you do a Google search for Shamans Garden you'll find it there  :wink2:  

I didn't feel any kind of high from it, no.

----------


## Minow267

Got me one ounce as well. I live in Belgium though so it might take a while to get here. Will post when i give this a try.

----------

